# S7 CPU ebay



## masterkey (11 Oktober 2007)

Hallo leute

Könnt ihr mir sagen ob ich anhand der bar code´s und den dazugehörigen nummern sprich der EAN/ Serien nummer herausfinden kann von wem die CPU wircklich stammt???

Den ich habe bei ebay Richtig günstig eine CPU315-2-DP mir ersteigert.
Der jenige von dem ich das hab hat mir das Teil als Privat verkauf verkauft sprich ohne Garantie usw. Er meinte das die CPU aus alten beständen stammt.
Der kommt mir aber irgendwie nicht ganz Koscher vor.

Kann man da bei Siemens oder sons wo was herausfinden lassen?

Danke schonmal im vorraus.

Fals noch wer ne frage hat. Einfach fragen

Masterkey


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

das mit der CPU-Seriennummer hatten wir schon mal, siehe hier.



masterkey schrieb:


> Der jenige von dem ich das hab hat mir das Teil als Privat verkauf verkauft sprich ohne Garantie usw. Er meinte das die CPU aus alten beständen stammt.
> Der kommt mir aber irgendwie nicht ganz Koscher vor.



Tja, das ist wirklich eine gute Frage, wo die ganzen 
CPUs im Privatbestand herkommen. So viele Fehl-
käufe und Projektüberbestände gibt es wohl nicht.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## masterkey (11 Oktober 2007)

Ohh gott..

Danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort.

Ich habe mich da mal eben schnell durchgelesen. Das ist aber nicht mal eben so gemacht und welche infos da im nachhinein rauskommen hab ich jetzt nicht daraus gelesen.

Also ist das nicht soo einfach mal eben getan den richtigen Besitzer oder die Firma wo die CPU hingeliefert wurde herauszubekommen.

Sprich ich muss dem Typen einfach mal glauben was er sagt.

Richtig?


Masterkey


----------



## masterkey (11 Oktober 2007)

Ach nochwas wo wir gerade dran sind.

Was sind das den genau für nummern?

1. ist der Serien nummer : 1P   6ES7**************
2.  keine Ahnung    S   C-V1C*****
3.  EAN nummer oder ??   4  0255**  ******


Masterkey


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 Oktober 2007)

masterkey schrieb:


> Ich habe mich da mal eben schnell durchgelesen. Das ist aber nicht mal eben so gemacht und welche infos da im nachhinein rauskommen hab ich jetzt nicht daraus gelesen.



Da kommt nix raus. Ich meine mal gehört zu haben,
dass es nur Chargennummern gibt. Da kann man
dann bestenfalls rausfinden (lassen), an welchem 
Tag die Baugruppe vom Band gefallen ist.

Nein, ich bin kein gemeiner Mensch.  Habe mich aber
trotzdem gerade daran erinnert.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 Oktober 2007)

masterkey schrieb:


> 1. ist der Serien nummer : 1P   6ES7**************



Das ist die Bestellnummer.


----------



## himbeergeist (11 Oktober 2007)

....tolle signatur gerhard, passt zu meinem büromitbewohner

frank


----------



## zotos (11 Oktober 2007)

Zum Topic: Da hast Du keine Chance. Siemens hat zwar oft ganz eigenen Richtlinien aber an Datenschutzgesetze müssen die sich auch halten.  Also selbst wenn Siemens sowas zurück recherchieren könnte würden die es nicht für einen ebay Kunden tun. 
Obwohl bei einem "alten" Fahrzeugbrief hat man ja auch die Vorbesitzer gesehen. 
Trotzdem sehe ich da keine Möglichkeit bei Siemens daran zu kommen.

WARNUNG! für die sensiblen User jetzt kommt Off Topic:


himbeergeist schrieb:


> ....tolle signatur gerhard, passt zu meinem büromitbewohner
> 
> frank


Ich hatte mal einen Chef in der Sitzung mit Kunden immer wenn er "Ja" meinte "Ja" gesagt hat und wenn der "Nein" gemeint hat hat er mit dem Kopf "genickt". Was soll ich sagen Die Verkaufszahlen haben gestimmt der Ertrag nicht.


----------



## masterkey (11 Oktober 2007)

Gut Gut....

Ich danke euch für die schnellen Antworten.

MfG
Masterkey


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 Oktober 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> himbeergeist schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ....tolle signatur gerhard, passt zu meinem büromitbewohner
> ...



Kein Mensch ist unnütz. Er kann immer noch als schlechtes Beispiel dienen.


----------



## vollmi (12 Oktober 2007)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Tja, das ist wirklich eine gute Frage, wo die ganzen CPUs im Privatbestand herkommen. So viele Fehl-
> käufe und Projektüberbestände gibt es wohl nicht.



Allerdings hab ich so einem Ebayer Profiseller der sich auf solche Teile spezialisiert hat auch schon ne CPU von mir verkauft. Allerdings ne 315-2DP mit der breiten Bauform die ich sonst nicht mehr losgeworden wäre.
für den Verkaufspreis plus 300 Euro hab ich mir dann bei demselben ne 317er gekauft 

Aber ich meine, geklaute CPUs müssten ja mit Seriennummer bei der Polizei gelistet sein oder?

mfG René


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Oktober 2007)

vollmi schrieb:


> Aber ich meine, geklaute CPUs müssten ja mit Seriennummer bei der Polizei gelistet sein oder?



So wie ich das verstanden habe, gibt es keine Seriennummern,
weder aufgeklebt noch intern. Die Seriennummer müsste ja 
auch in den Lieferpapierstehen, da ich mir sonst als
Bestohlener ja schwer tue, die Seriennummer zu ermitteln. :shock: 

Bei einem großen Notebook-Hersteller gibt es eine solche 
Datenbank. Wenn man dort ein gestohlenes Gerät zur 
Reparatur einschickt, bekommt man offiziellen Besuch.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## kpeter (12 Oktober 2007)

Hallöchen allerseits

Wieso Datenschutz seht mal was HILTI macht.

Wenn du dort eine Bohrmaschiene zur reparatur schickst wird geprüft ob sie dir gehört wenn nicht wird der besitzer verständigt

uns so passiert weil wir zwei bohrmaschienen vertauscht hatten mit einer anderen firma und die unsere und wir ihre hatten.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Oktober 2007)

kpeter schrieb:


> Wieso Datenschutz seht mal was HILTI macht.


 
Im Kleingedruckten steht sicher, dass die Daten gespeichert 
werden.

Und es ist doch nur zum Nachteil der Langfinger.

Vorkommnisse wie bei Dir lassen sich sicher schnell 
klären.


----------



## zotos (12 Oktober 2007)

Ich bin kein Experte was Datenschutz angeht.

Aber nach meinem Empfinden ist es schon ein Unterschied ob ein Käufer der bei ebay ein gebrauchtes Produkt gekauft hat den Ursprünglichen Käufer beim Hersteller ermitteln will (so verstehe ich die Frage auf der dieser Thread basiert). Oder ob der Hersteller bei einer Reparatur eines Gerätes einen Abgleich macht zwischen dem Kunden der vorher der Maschine zu geordnet war und dem der es nun zur Reparatur einreicht. Ich vermute mal das HILTI und auch der Notebook Hersteller, keinem der beiden Kunden, also nicht dem der das Notebook ursprünglich gekauft hat und auch nicht dem Kunden der dieses Gerät nun in Reparatur gibt, die Daten des anderen einfach so übermitteln würde, ohne die Polizei einzuschalten.

Als Käufer von geklauter Ware ist man ja eh erst mal der Dumme denn der Gegenstand ist ja immer noch Eigentum des Bestohlenen (an den das Diebesgut auch wieder zurück geht) und man kann dann von dem unrechtmäßigen Verkäufer sein Geld wieder zurück verlangen.


----------



## maxi (12 Oktober 2007)

Bei kleinen CPU`s und Karten kann ich mir schon vorstellen das die mal zuviel gekauft wurden.
Da wird gerne mal eine ziviel mit drauf geschrieben als das später zu wenig währe. Ob da jetzt 300-400 Euro mehr drauf sind, egal.

Bei grossen CPU`s glaube ich das aber sicher nicht.
Eine 318 oder eine 417 kostet schon gut Geld.


----------



## rs-plc-aa (12 Oktober 2007)

Aber Leute, der Punkt ist doch der daß es jedem selbst überlassen ist.

Ich muss ja nicht bei ebay so was kaufen - und wenn dann muss ich auch alles einkalkulieren, einschließlich daß mir das Teil wieder abgeholt wird weil es u.U. jemandem geklaut wurde.

Man kann nicht sparen wollen und gleichzeitig meinen man hat den "Full-Service".

Wenn man sich so ein Gerät für Testzwecke anschafft, also nicht in der Absicht es gewerblich weiterzuverkaufen ist es das eine, aber wenn ich so was in ein Projekt einfliessen lassen will ist es das andere (hierbei sollte ich dann wenigstens ein zweites als ersatz bereitstellen falls das Teil den Fisch macht oder wieder abgeholt werden solle - denn Garantie iss nich und im Falle des Klauens hat man eben Pech)

Noch was zum Thema Klauen und ebay:

Hierbei ist die Seriennummer uninteressant (weil die nicht bei Ur-Auslieferung gespeichert wird) sondern es passiert folgendes: Ein Verkäufer wird entlarvt gestohlene Ware verkauft zu haben -> dann werden die Transaktionen zurückverfolgt (ebay muss dann rausgeben wer hinter den Pseudonymen steckt) und die betroffenen Käufer müssen dann die Ware zurückgeben! (ohne Ausgleich!)

Das nächste wäre dann noch wie man es - wenn es ziemlich häufig wird - dem FA beibringt wenn man viele WA´s ohne WE´s hat...

BTW: Die Seriennummer ist (bei CPU´s neuerer Baureihen) am Gehäuse aufgedruckt [neben der MLFB] z.B. SCU....


----------



## vollmi (12 Oktober 2007)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Das nächste wäre dann noch wie man es - wenn es ziemlich häufig wird - dem *FA *beibringt wenn man viele *WA´s *ohne *WE*´s hat...




Bist du beim Militär?


----------



## rs-plc-aa (12 Oktober 2007)

vollmi schrieb:


> Bist du beim Militär?


 
... Ich wusste daß die Frage kommt  

NEIN !

FA = Finanzamt
WE = Wareneingang
WA = Warenausgang


----------



## BodyKra (12 Oktober 2007)

Also man kann auch gebrauchte SPS-Teile bei Gebraucht-SPS Händlern
die sind meistens auch bei Ebay Tätig erwerben. Die Frage ist nur immer wo stammen die teile her??? Man muss eben immer 100% Vertrauen und der Verkäufer viele Positive Bewertungen haben. Desweiteren muss mann Überlegen wo die SPSen herstammen. bei der S5 ist es wahrscheinlich das viele Bauteile aus zu verschrottetenMaschienen Stammen aber bei der s7-300/400 sollte man schon misstrauisch werden. 

Fazit wer kein vertrauen hat sollte sich die Teile direkt bei Siemens kaufen.


----------



## lorenz2512 (12 Oktober 2007)

hallo,
mir ist es so gegangen: letztes jahr im juni ein tp170 ersteigert, bei ebay, danach im mai diesen jahres weiterverkauft, vor 4 wochen bekomme ich einen anruf von unserer polizeistation, ich soll mich melden wegem dem erwerb des tp's, unterlagen mitbringen, also bin zu der sachlage vernommen worden, es war gestohlen (und die diebe haben jede menge mitgehen lassen) wenn ich das tp noch bessen hätte wäre es beschlagtnahmt worden, so wird der jetzt belangt der es von mir erworben hat, tolle nummer.:twisted:


----------



## rs-plc-aa (12 Oktober 2007)

... genau das meinte ich - man muss auf jeden Fall auch einen solchen "außerplanmäßigen Verlust" mit einkalkulieren und ein entsprechendes Ersatzteil vorhalten...

Eindämmen wird man das nicht können da immer solche Sachen geklaut werden die sich um gut Geld weiterverkaufen lassen - da kommt natürlich so ne Plattform wie ebay gerade richtig.

Ich selber kaufe Teile die in Projekte einfliessen immer direkt beim Hersteller - schon wegen der Buchführung, Garantie, Service etc. (und je größer der Umsatz desto höher wird auch der Rabatt irgendwann...)

Für Tests habe ich aber auch schon bei ebay was gekauft, aber das ist eher die Ausnahme. Bis jetzt Glück gehabt...

Aber im Bekanntenkreis hat auch schon mal einer was zurückgeben müssen - eigentlich nur ein "billiges Buch" aber trotzdem - daher weiß ich ein bisschen über die Vorgehensweise bescheid.

Im Endeffekt krallen sie irgendwann den Verkäufer und der muss dann auspacken wo die Ware hinging - und schon haben sie dich !


----------



## plc_tippser (13 Oktober 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> mir ist es so gegangen: letztes jahr im juni ein tp170 ersteigert, bei ebay, danach im mai diesen jahres weiterverkauft, vor 4 wochen bekomme ich einen anruf von unserer polizeistation, ich soll mich melden wegem dem erwerb des tp's, unterlagen mitbringen, also bin zu der sachlage vernommen worden, es war gestohlen (und die diebe haben jede menge mitgehen lassen) wenn ich das tp noch bessen hätte wäre es beschlagtnahmt worden, so wird der jetzt belangt der es von mir erworben hat, tolle nummer.:twisted:


 
Hei, das ist ja der Supergau. Konntest du das nicht selber austauschen, irgendwie mit der Ausrede das es da ein Problem mit gibt? So steht man ja mehr als doof da.

Gruß , pt


----------



## lorenz2512 (13 Oktober 2007)

hallo,
@ plc tippser: das ist noch nicht der supergau, da ich das ding für 200 eingekauft habe und für330 verscherbelt habe könnte mich der staatsanwalt noch wegen helerei rankriegen, bisher bin ich nur als zeuge vernommen worden.


----------



## rs-plc-aa (13 Oktober 2007)

kommt darauf an "wie" du das Teil weiterverkauft hast.

Wenn du es ersteigert, und wieder versteigert hast - dann hast du ja wenig Einfluss auf den erzielten Preis...

Hier würde ich mir nichts unterstellen lassen, wenn das Teil nachweislich geklaut ist bin ich es zwar wieder los aber:

- es heisst noch lange nicht daß ICH es geklaut habe
- es heisst noch lange nicht daß ich was davon wusste - es also nicht gezielt als "Diebesgut" wieder loswerden wollte. Es könnte ja sein ich hab es gekauft, dann festgestellt daß ich doch keine Verwendung dafür habe und es wieder verkauft (auf gleichem wege-ohne arglist, einfach so...). Dabei hattest du eben noch Dusel und bekamst mehr als du selber dafür bezahlt hast aber das ist ja kein Argument -> die Nachfrage ist halt plötzlich gestiegen - also auch der Preis.

Aber das ist wieder ein Beispiel warum man solche Teile nicht an seine Kunden verkaufen sollte - wird da einer mit reinzegogen kann das sehr üble Konsequenzen für einen (als Firma) haben...


----------



## lorenz2512 (13 Oktober 2007)

hallo,
ja, das ist deine ansicht (die auch der vernunft entspricht), ist aber nicht im einklang mit der heutigen rechtssprechung, du bist bei ebay zum beispiel kein privater anbieter wenn du mehr als 20 sachen in 3 monaten verkloppst, das ist die ansicht eines berliner richters, ich meine damit wenn du einen durchgeknallten staatsanwalt hast können sie dir fell über die ohren ziehen, bishin zur beliebten hausdurchsuchung.


----------



## rs-plc-aa (13 Oktober 2007)

Aha, das ist mir jetzt auch neu...

Wie auch immer, ich denke daß ich bisher alles richtig bzw. nichts falsch gemacht habe und bin davon überzeugt daß das auch der richtige Weg war/ist.

Wer den schnellen Euro machen will sollte auf jeden Fall darauf achten seine Kunden da aussen vor zu lassen, denn wie gesagt das kann dich deine Existenz kosten (spätestens da hört der Spass endgültig auf)

Und wenn wir ehrlich sind und manche Angebote so ansehen dann fällt zumindest der Gedanke nicht schwer daß es sich um Teile handelt die aus irgendwelchen "Regalen in die Vespermappe gefallen sind" - und hieraus wird dir dann vielleicht auch ein Strick gedreht weil du als "Fachmann" sehr wohl weisst was das Teil neu kostet und es unwahrscheinlich ist es um diesen Betrag auf normalem Wege zu bekommen!


----------



## maxi (15 Oktober 2007)

Lustig fand ich es letztens.
Ein glaub 19# HMI Originalverpackt noch mit Siegel etc. 
Bin mir nicht mehr sicher ob es die war, aber die hatte 2GB Ram (aber für was soviel Ram wenn kein flex dabei ist) und eine derbe grosse HD!
Dazu Wincc und SQL.

stand wegen Fehlkauf verkafut er es.

Lol
1. Wer kauft den eine 19er HMI Fehl?
2. Wenn Orignal Versiegelt warum dann nicht zurück an Siemens?

Ging für unter 1000 Öppen über den Tisch.
Mich hat es schon sehr in den Fingern gejuckt, aber da ist einfach klar das dies Teil geklaut ist.


----------

